# Calais motorhome parking



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for adding this subject, here goes...

One of our alltime favourite stopovers is at calais m/h park. It signals the beginning and end of our hols. Although not strictly an aire (no facilities)' it is an immensely popular stopover place, i once counted over 150 vans during high season. The local police patrol it regularly so its safe as well. You can sit to your hearts content watching the ferrys come in and out then go for some 'frites' at the nearby stall or walk into calais town (10 mins to the restaurants & 15 mins to the shops). To get there just follow the 'plage' signs and 'parking camping cars'. If you do get lost just head for where the ferrys enter calais and its right there. Ive posted a few picures in the photo gallery under 'peejays european aires' so have a butchers! As i list any other aires i shall add pictures to this gallery unless you can put pictures here (how?).


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi Peejay

In the main index under 'Announcements' there is a post headed; 'How to insert pictures in your postings'.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Gillian, had a look at it but it,s a bit complicated :? for the likes of me, i think i'll stick to entering piccys in the gallery.

pete


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

*More about Calais?*

Hi Peejay,

we are very interested in this site as we want to stay there at Easter before crossing over to UK.

From a French motorhome site I got the info that there should be a sanitary station at the "ELF Eurotunnel" petrol station close to the Chunnel terminal. Can you confirm that? (We would like to leave our continental sh** behind before crossing the Channel :lol: )

From the same site I heard that there should be another (inofficial) site on a parking place at Cap Blanc-Nez close to Sangatte some km south of Calais. Not yet been there, but it is described as a car park on top of a cliff in tranquil environment with a spectacular view.

After Easter we know more... 

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Gerhard,

The aire at the entrance to Eurotunnel is a good idea if youre loo is full, we normally empty ours when we get home but that obviously doesnt apply to you! It is located at the entrance to Eurotunnel and will cost you 3 euro's for empty and refill. You could also stay the night there but its not as good a view as Calais! Another possibility is to try the municipal campsite which overlooks the ferries at calais, perhaps they would let you empty and fill your tanks for a small charge?

As regards to Cap Blanc Nez, this is on the side of the D940 calais - boulogne road (route par la cote) there are truly spectacular views from here and some motorhomes do overnight here but i personally havent done so. I think i will try it though.

When you get to Engalnd i hope you have a lovely holiday and are made welcome by us brits!!


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi Gerhard

I don't know where you intend to go when you visit England soon but you will have heard that unfortunately this Country is not motorhome friendly as is for instance France.

In this month's MMM (motorhome magazine) there is reference to Canterbury.
Previously it was known that Canterbury's Kingsmead coach park and New Dover Road Park & Ride have black & grey water dump facilities and fresh water, but that overnight parking was not permitted.
This has changed and overnight parking is now 'not prohibited'.

In English speak this means that while it is not officially allowed it is officially not prohibited.
If you need it this will give you an overnight stop within reach of Dover.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

*Overnight parking in Canterbury*

Hi Gillian,

thanks very much for the hint regarding Canterbury. We will arrive with an evening ferry from Calais on Easter Monday, so we will probably stay even closer to Dover for the first night. But we will definitely visit Canterbury, so that is some relief.

As we have only one week this time, we will stay mostly in South England. Kent, perhaps Devon, maybe Cornwall.

The stereotype about us Germans has it that we consider everything as being strictly forbidden, unless it is explicitly permitted. :wink: However even in Germany overnight parking outside of camp sites and official motorhome parks is also just "not prohibited". BTW, never call it "wild camping", because that really is _explicitly forbidden_ in Germany.

This is by far not my first visit to the UK. I have been here quite often, including for one full year when I was 12. We even made our first motorhome experience here, as during that one-year-stay our old car rusted away and my parents decided to buy a (lhd) converted Volkswagen motorcaravan. Very similar to the one in the web site logo. It is just my first visit with my own motorhome.

Anyway, should it really happen, then I prefer to be asked to "move on" by a polite British policeman instead of the self-proclaimed authority of a German local camp-site tenant. :wink:

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 90187 (May 1, 2005)

*visiting U.K*

Gerhard When you come of ferry at dover as you come out of docks
carry straight on as if you are going to go on M20 signs to folkstone then
take first left and go along seafront  you can park there for free after
6pm until 8 am i believe

all the best for your visit

ken


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ken, your first post so let me be the first to welcome you.

Regarding your directions. The second left is safer as there are bollards to restrict width on the first L turn although I understand it is possible with care.
Alternatively turn L at the second roundabout (the first roundabout has no L turn) and L again to bring you along the Esplanade.


----------

